# I'm sick, need hugs



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

This will be the 5th day I have been sick, my body ackes, sore throat, chills one moment and then body sweats the next:blink: I have know idea what I have, but it just isn't going away.:angry: I try and check sm a couple times a day but just feel so weak and tired that I haven't posted. When I see a prayer request I am praying for you. I miss you all, Please remember me with your prayers and good thoughts, I need to get back to my old self, I hate staying in bed.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I'll be keeping you in my thoughts! *hugs* I hope it goes away soon and isn't anything serious


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh Paula I'm so sorry to hear your still not feeling well. Five days is
of being sick:blink:, maybe you should go to the doctors.:blush: You my
friend are in my thoughts and prayers. Sending hugs your way :grouphug:.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitzel and Sandi are sending "well-wishes" your way, and prayers upwards for you! Five days is too long to be in bed! We hope it isn't serious and that you will be up to no-good in no-time!
Kitzi sends kisses, and I include a huge bear hug!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Awwh dearest Paula, i wish I lived closer to give you a "get well soon" hug, my friend! It is no fun being sick  tones of rest and plenty of fluids will be helpful. Maybe you should see a Doc if it took longer. 

I think it is cold season. I am sure it is cold season where I am because anywhere I turn my face, I see someone with a cold.

Get well soon, dear Paula ... Snowy and crystal are also sending you good wishes.

(((hugs)))
Kat


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Paula,

I'm so sorry to hear that you're sick. You definitely have hugs and prayers
from me. Take care of yourself and get well soon.

Debbie


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Prayers Paula, please call your doc! If one of your girls were sick for 5 days you would have had her in to be looked at already!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

:sorry: you are sick, Paula. I know what you mean about having to be in bed. It's no fun. I hate to be sick, too. I'll bet little Matilda and B&B are there to comfort you. What a blessing that is.:wub:If you are not feeling better tomorrow, call the doctor. It might be more than a virus. (If it were one of your babies that was sick, you wouldn't hesitate.) I do hope you feel better, soon. :Flowers 2: :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, no Paula! I am so sorry to hear this. I sure hope you start feeling better soon!!!! :grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, sweetie. Get well soon, Paula. That's the worst. I always want my Mommy when I feel that crappy.
xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxox


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh Paula.. will be praying you feel better quickly! As others have said if tomorrow you're no better PLEASE! call your Dr....PROMISE????


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh no Paula I am so sorry!! I had the flu last January and I was down for 9 days feeling like that. :-( You are in my prayers for a quick recovery!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Being sick stinks...so sorry you've got such a bad cold. Do you have a neti pot (flushes the sinuses). When I'm sick, it seems to help clear it faster...that and a humidifier. (((((Big Hugs)))))) and many prayers that you will feel back to yourself SOON!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, I am sorry you are so sick. Do you think maybe you are having the flu? It can't be much longer now and you should be feeing better.......please keep us informed. It seems like people are getting flu and strep throat this year. Feel better soon.............:wub:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

View attachment 89834


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I hope you feel better Paula.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Feel better soon, Paula! Hope you're getting lots of noselicks until you are..and then some!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

We hope you feel better soon and Jodi sends this kiss just for you.


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

Paula...so sorry to hear you are not feeling well. I agree with the others...call your doctor tomorrow if you are not feeling any better! Don't let it go too long. I'm sure Matilda & Buttons & Bows are keeping mommy company in bed! That is the best medicine! Prayers lifted for you.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula -- please take care of yourself and rest. You probably need to go to the doctors. Sending prayers and hugs your way. Wish I was there to make chicken soup for you.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Paula i'm so sorry that your so sick. I will keep you in my prayers. Please call your doctor tomorrow you shouldn't be sick this long, i think 5 days is too long. I hope that the girls are helping to take care of their mommy and being good little nurses. Wish i was there to give you a hug in person. Luv Ya Girlfriend and hope you get better.:hugging:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh I'm sorry Paula! That's a long time to not feel well! Watch some tv shows online-maybe start a new one from the beginning to help pass the time.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Paula, I hope you are feeling better. I am praying for you. If you are not feeling better by tomorrow please see your doc. :grouphug:rayer::flowers:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

:tender: :tender: :grouphug: :grouphug: all coming your way :biggrin:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

:grouphug: I hope you're feeling better now...drink lots of water and sleep a lot!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Paula - Sending prayers that you feel better soon. There's something going around that seems to stick for a while. My DH had a really bad sore throat (like razors) and a high fever and was sicker than I'd seen him in ages. Thought he had strep and sent him to one of those docs at a pharmacy since they have 5 minutes strep test rather than our regular doc whose takes 4 days. :w00t: Turns out he didn't have strep but some other virus that turned into bronchitis. Got zythromax rx and he got better shortly but it's still lingering since Labor Day weekend. I've had something that's kind of chest and cough and not that bad but it won't go away. 
Please see a doc tomorrow if you aren't better. Let us know and hope the girls are just snuggling with you so you don't have to fuss with them. :hugging:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, Sweet Paula, I am so sorry you are not feeling well. Please listen to what everyone else here is lovingly advising you to do ... and, see the doctor if you don't feel better tomorrow. If you have the flu, you don't want it to go into bronchitis and pneumonia. I don't mean to scare you, but, some younger healthy friends here have had that happen to them because they didn't think they needed to see the doctor. 

In the meantime, make sure you continue to get rest. Can your hubby make some chicken soup for you? Even canned chicken broth (preferably organic) might help a lot. You can put the broth in a mug and sip it. And, drink lots of water ... make sure you are getting lots of fluids.

And, of course, cuddle up with B&B and Matilda ... that can be the best medicine. :wub::wub:

I am sending you lots of healing hugs, and warm hugs, and loving hugs. And, of course lots and lots of love. :wub::heart::tender: 

I love you, darling Paula. :smootch:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh dear Sweetheart, here is a huge hug ( ) and a prayer for you:
Dear God, please lay your healing hands on Paula and make her feel better, and take all her pains and aches go away. Watch over her dear Lord. Amen.

Love you Paula.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Oh Paula - Sending prayers that you feel better soon. There's something going around that seems to stick for a while. My DH had a really bad sore throat (like razors) and a high fever and was sicker than I'd seen him in ages. Thought he had strep and sent him to one of those docs at a pharmacy since they have 5 minutes strep test rather than our regular doc whose takes 4 days. :w00t: Turns out he didn't have strep but some other virus that turned into bronchitis. Got zythromax rx and he got better shortly but it's still lingering since Labor Day weekend. I've had something that's kind of chest and cough and not that bad but it won't go away.
> Please see a doc tomorrow if you aren't better. Let us know and hope the girls are just snuggling with you so you don't have to fuss with them. :hugging:


I hope you and hubby feel better soon, too, Sue. Every year this kind of stuff seems to linger longer and longer. Felix and I have not been feeling up to par either. We seem to require a lot more sleep, too. 

Zythromax rx seems to work pretty well.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Paula, so sorry to hear that you are ill.  I send you healing prayers and ask the Lord to release his healing angels all around you. By his stripes you are healed. Blessings and health be yours through his name. Hugs and lots of love.

Linda


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Paula, keeping you in prayer and asking that God touch you with his healing hands. Get the rest you need and keep Matilda and B&B by your side.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - I just wanted to add that you need one of Paula's wonderful prayers. :HistericalSmiley: Guess you're using them already and hope they work. They have for so many of us. (((HUGS)))


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Lots of hugs coming your way, and feel better soon.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hugs and prayers to you!!!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I have missed you on here and wondered where you were.  I'm so sad to hear you haven't been feeling well. We are all lifting you up in prayer and thinking of you, Paula. Hugs and take care of yourself. I know BandB and Matilda will engulf you with their love. :wub: Let us know what the dr. says tomorrow.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Paula,

It sounds like influenza - perhaps you should be seen by a doctor. You don’t want your lungs to become congested - if you aren’t able to get up and about it can happen very quickly.

Keeping you in my thoughts,

Allie


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

OH Paula....Rocky says he doesn't like it when Matilda's mommy is sick. He told Matilda to take care of you. We both hope you feel better soon. To be stuck in bed is no fun. We are saying our prayers you will feel better soon. xoxorayer:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

feel better honey , im right here with u , im out today from work , yesterday i felt horrible n today im just drained , go to the dr five days sounds like a full blown flu , u might need antibiotics. colds are everywhere right now .. i will be praying that ur able to beat that bug soon .. take care rest alot n drink alot of fluids.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

oh no! That's awful...I hope you're feeling better very soon. Poor baby!!


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

I hope you are feeling better soon!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I hope you are feeling better today


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - how are you today? If not better, please get to the doctor! And Liza - lots of rest and liquids.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh Paula, I've been away over the weekend and didn't know you were sick! 5 days is an awlfully long time to be sick!!!! :w00t: I hope you start feeling better soon. Have you talked with your doctor? Would he prescribe something for you if you can't make it in to his office? 

Take it easy.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Being ill is the pits. Just checking in for updates, how are you today? Did you go to the doctor?


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Dear Paula, I hope you are on the mend by now. I just found this. Sure sounds like flu. Don't let it turn into pneumonia! Hopefully you have seen your doctor by now. I'll be praying and sending wishes for you quick recovery.:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh i hope you are feeling better! Please update us when you get a chance


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Thinking about you today, Paula. I hope you are getting better!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Paula, I am so sorry to hear that you are sick. I will keep you in my prayers and I am praying that you will feel better soon :grouphug:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Paula, 

How are you feeling today? If your still sick you need to go the doctors.
Let us know we are all very concerned. :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula -- just checking in to see if you're feeling any better and also if you went to the doctor. Still sending prayers your way. Hugs


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I've been wondering the same thing Paula...hope you saw the doctor. :wub: in any case, I hope you are feeling better!

I got my flu shot today....I feel like my arm was punched really hard. Ouch!:huh:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

hope you are feeling better, hugs!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Keep resting, and get well soon. We will be thinking of you and waiting for your return to SM.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - I'm worried about you. Hope you're okay and maybe following doctor's orders and resting.rayer:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm abit better today but have been sleeping most of the day:blink: I will see the doctor tomorrow if I'm not better. Thank you for your prayers, I miss you and love you all


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Matilda's mommy said:


> This will be the 5th day I have been sick, my body ackes, sore throat, chills one moment and then body sweats the next:blink: I have know idea what I have, but it just isn't going away.:angry: I try and check sm a couple times a day but just feel so weak and tired that I haven't posted. When I see a prayer request I am praying for you. I miss you all, Please remember me with your prayers and good thoughts, I need to get back to my old self, I hate staying in bed.


Awwww Paula I am so sorry you are not well, I sure will pray for you to get well real soon. Have you seen a doctor, perhaps if you haven't you should, it sure sounds like the flu to me, there is a lot of it about at the moment I believe.
I am sending great big :grouphug:s and rayer:s for you.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:grouphug: Paula So sorry to hear you have been so sick.... You have given so much on SM for others with your prayers.. it time for a return to you. I am praying for you to have wisdom for your health. The HS is your guide for your healing. Please keep us posted. :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Paula, I'm glad you're feeling a little better but it sounds like you do need to go to the doctor. I hope you're resting well tonight. Keep us updated!! 
:grouphug:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

We have definately had the "crud" going around here in Iowa. Please see the doc if you aren't feeling better soon. Hugs and prayers from me and Bogie.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

poor Paula! I am so sorry to hear this. I sure hope you start feeling better soon. hugs from jo and the fluffs .oxox


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I'm abit better today but have been sleeping most of the day:blink: I will see the doctor tomorrow if I'm not better. Thank you for your prayers, I miss you and love you all


Glad to hear you are feeling a bit better. But we need to get you to hurry up and be All The Way better!!!! Maybe a visit to the doctor isn't a bad idea...keep us posted...we're worrying about you. That's a long time to be sick


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

So glad you are feeling better.........You sound like you have had the old fashioned flu......I am so glad you are coming around!!!:wub: Hugs to you!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:sHa_banana::sHa_banana: I'm feeling soooooo much better this morning, PRAISE GOD
I'm a clean freak and it has been so hard to watch my home get messy, dh was so good to me while I was so ill:wub: I just kept my mouth shut about the house it can wait one more day if need be. I am going to give the girls their baths today and will take it easy the rest of the day.
You were a blessing to me, everyday I would check a couple times and read your posts and prayers, it gave me strength and I could rest knowing you were holding me up in your prayers. I would never wish this sickness on my worst enemy, it was horrible. I love ya guys, you can't get rid of me that easy:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Matilda's mommy said:


> :sHa_banana::sHa_banana: I'm feeling soooooo much better this morning, PRAISE GOD
> I'm a clean freak and it has been so hard to watch my home get messy, dh was so good to me while I was so ill:wub: I just kept my mouth shut about the house it can wait one more day if need be. I am going to give the girls their baths today and will take it easy the rest of the day.
> You were a blessing to me, everyday I would check a couple times and read your posts and prayers, it gave me strength and I could rest knowing you were holding me up in your prayers. I would never wish this sickness on my worst enemy, it was horrible. I love ya guys, you can't get rid of me that easy:HistericalSmiley:


:chili: yaaay :chili: I am so very happy to read this update :chili: I am delighted to know that you are doingnbetter my friend. Keep taking it easy. Yes, the house can wait to be cleaned ... No rush! 
Awwh SM looks brighter :wub: not the same without you :hugging: 
Hugs
Kat


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Matilda's mommy said:


> :sHa_banana::sHa_banana: I'm feeling soooooo much better this morning, PRAISE GOD
> I'm a clean freak and it has been so hard to watch my home get messy, dh was so good to me while I was so ill:wub: I just kept my mouth shut about the house it can wait one more day if need be. I am going to give the girls their baths today and will take it easy the rest of the day.
> You were a blessing to me, everyday I would check a couple times and read your posts and prayers, it gave me strength and I could rest knowing you were holding me up in your prayers. I would never wish this sickness on my worst enemy, it was horrible. I love ya guys, you can't get rid of me that easy:HistericalSmiley:


I was always a clean freak too...now I put myself first, house second. I am sooooo glad you are feeling better today. Don't push it and get a relapse Paula..take care.:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smheat::smheat: Phew!! Paula, I'm so relieved that you're feeling better but PLEASE don't overdo anything. No one's coming to see your house since you've been sick (who wants to visit a sick person :HistericalSmiley so leave the house cleaning until another couple of days. You could even make bath day tomorrow. Really. These things going around can rebound so you need to pamper yourself. Now posting on SM -- that's very recuperative.  :thumbsup: So glad you're back with us.:sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> :smheat::smheat: Phew!! Paula, I'm so relieved that you're feeling better but PLEASE don't overdo anything. No one's coming to see your house since you've been sick (who wants to visit a sick person :HistericalSmiley so leave the house cleaning until another couple of days. You could even make bath day tomorrow. Really. These things going around can rebound so you need to pamper yourself. Now posting on SM -- that's very recuperative.  :thumbsup: So glad you're back with us.:sLo_grouphug3:


 :chili::chili: Paula :aktion033::aktion033: So glad you are feeling better...and I agree with Susan don't overdo it...PAMPER yourself and thank you Susan your post made me have a giggle with your comment about anybody seeing the home--who is on purpose going to visit a sick person....:w00t:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Yipppeee!!!!! :Sunny Smile: Paula is feeling better!!! :chili: :chili::chili: Now, take it easy today, no house cleaning....and we mean it! Can the baths wait another day? I would hate to see this illness come back on you. Take care and just rest today!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

:grouphug: so glad you are feeling better :biggrin:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Yeah!!!! I'm so happy your feeling better. As everyone else said don't
over do it. We need you here at SM. Love ya my friend.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Sorry I'm just now seeing this Paula,had to take a wee break. I'm glad you're feeling much better. Don't overdo it though. I know how anxious you are to get caught up but another day or 2 won't hurt. :grouphug:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:thumbsup: :chili::chili::chili: So glad you are on the mend. Don't over do it now!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so glad that you are feeling so much better...take it easy and don't do too much at once...everything can wait a little longer!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I am feeling better every hour:chili: I gave the girls baths, changed the sheets on our bed, washed 4 loads of clothes, we took the girls on their ride they haven't had one for 7 days, so you can imagine how happy they were. We stopped at PetSmart but by the time we left there I was so tired:blink: I'm resting this evening, tomorrow house cleaning:aktion033: seriously it drives me crazy not having my house clean:brownbag: if I had enough engery I'd clean tonight:w00t: but I will be trying to catch up on sm tonight


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Glad you're feeling better!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:aktion033: YIPEE sounds like you are doing so much better and your girls must be saying "momma is back!" :chili: So glad you are feeling OK again..


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Paula I'm glad you're feeling better; please take it easy though...you don't want a relapse.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

*Oh Paula I am so happy to know you are feeling better. WOW You've done so much today with the baths, cleaning, your outing.......so glad your feeling well.:wub:*


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Paula.. so happy to see you are feeling better!:chili:I was getting worried about you! .....but please take it slow!


----------

